# FSU covered up sexual assaults.



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2015)

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/25390551/ex-fsu-official-football-players-got-special-treatment-in-sex-assault-cases

Now even school officials admit it.  Let me guess what the Thug fans will do, attack the person who said this and say 'woooohh we won a NC with these thugs so your argument is invalid and that's all that matters'.  Disgusting that grown men, some probably with daughters, would help sweep this under the rug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/25390551/ex-fsu-official-football-players-got-special-treatment-in-sex-assault-cases
> 
> Now even school officials admit it.  Let me guess what the Thug fans will do, attack the person who said this and say 'woooohh we won a NC with these thugs so your argument is invalid and that's all that matters'.  Disgusting that grown men, some probably with daughters, would help sweep this under the rug.





Wooooooooo, we won a National Championship with those thugs so your argument is invalid and that's all that matters.



GO Noles


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2015)

Anything to win. Says allot about that school. It is not invalid. Law breaking and criminal acts appeared to be covered to win at football. It is not ok.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2015)

Is this true or not? Didn't read the article.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2015)

NC with and Asterisk (*)

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 26, 2015)

What a surprise...disappointed Georgia fans beating a dead horse. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2015)

daily nolesux.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2015)

It made the TV evening news in Tampa today. Not the sports news but the main news. I only caught the tail end of it so have no opinion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2015)

20 victims of sexual assault by football players over the past nine years. Charges always get dropped as victims fear retaliation. Coach Fisher unaware/unable to speak clearly about the campus policy in regard to sexual assault on campus during sworn deposition. Lots of redacted comments from official reports. Federal lawsuits and investigatons pending and ongoing. Sounds like a Penn St coverup except the victims are not children.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2015)

After reading all the facts....... Guilty


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2015)

Much worse than shoplifting Crab Legs... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Sounds like a disgruntled former employee that nows works at a chicken plant.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like a disgruntled former employee that nows works at a chicken plant.



All you can do is attack the poster or the source instead of pulling your head out and looking around.  Your name must be "Homer"!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 27, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> All you can do is attack the poster or the source instead of pulling your head out and looking around.  Your name must be "Homer"!



They helped the athletes find representation. I guess that is pretty bad because we all know how sleazy lawyers are dont we.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

maker4life said:


> They helped the athletes find representation. I guess that is pretty bad because we all know how sleazy lawyers are dont we.



Ouch!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> All you can do is attack the poster or the source instead of pulling your head out and looking around.  Your name must be "Homer"!



It is but you can call me Daddy.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 27, 2015)

maker4life said:


> They helped the athletes find representation. I guess that is pretty bad because we all know how sleazy lawyers are dont we.



Did the University help find lawyers for non-football players?  Did the University help find the victims lawyers, or even counseling?   FSU, Felonious Sex University.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Did the University help find lawyers for non-football players?  Did the University help find the victims lawyers, or even counseling?   FSU, Felonious Sex University.



Oh my... Penn State Redux... If you are gonna play, you gotta pay...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 27, 2015)

FSU needs to hire pope richt and clean that up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Throwback said:


> FSU needs to hire pope richt and clean that up




Heck no




Just win baby win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2016)

just insert UT here.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 4, 2016)

I feel every team with a fan on this board will see these things come up in years to come. Welcome to obamas America..easy money and oh you hurt my feelings I'll sue you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just insert UT here.





toyota4x4h said:


> I feel every team with a fan on this board will see these things come up in years to come. Welcome to obamas America..easy money and oh you hurt my feelings I'll sue you!



Easy to say for a Vol..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 5, 2016)

Criminoles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Easy to say for a Vol..



I think that's his way of saying; "We're doing it, so everybody must be doing it!".


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 11, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Anything to win. Says allot about that school. It is not invalid. Law breaking and criminal acts appeared to be covered to win at football. It is not ok.



Really? Yeah you are so right because when I was at FSU everyone talked about how we would do anything to win! I heard it from all the professors and TA's that taught my classes. We always talked about how we as a school would condone anything as long as we won at football! Yeah that's what happened.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 11, 2016)

daily nolesux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodsman69 said:


> Really? Yeah you are so right because when I was at FSU everyone talked about how we would do anything to win! I heard it from all the professors and TA's that taught my classes. We always talked about how we as a school would condone anything as long as we won at football! Yeah that's what happened.



Not sure when you were there but 1 thing for sure is, it's happening right now at FSU! If you don't see that after the whole Jameis Winston "ERA". You never will! I would have a better chance convincing JJ to vote for Trump!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 11, 2016)

Win at ALL costs.


Go NOLES.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Win at ALL costs.
> 
> 
> Go NOLES.



My point exactly Woodsman! At least S&S will admit it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My point exactly Woodsman! At least S&S will admit it!



I heard FSU was going to change their colors to Urnge.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard FSU was going to change their colors to Urnge.



They did that a long time ago for certain players. They get off the bus dressed in Orange jumpsuits before they dress out for the game..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They did that a long time ago for certain players. They get off the bus dressed in Orange jumpsuits before they dress out for the game..



Importing Vols to play for their team.
 I heard Miami hired zebra's for their players.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My point exactly Woodsman! At least S&S will admit it!



This is why college ball is played on Saturday and not Sunday.


Saturday is for thugs, Sunday for church.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 11, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Criminoles



yes they are.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 12, 2016)

Nightly Matthew6sux and Slayerisagoodhousekeeper


----------



## maker4life (Mar 13, 2016)

Things more trustworthy than an uga lawyer:
1. A drink from Bill Cosby
2. JW in a dorm room
3. Hillary


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 13, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Things more trustworthy than an uga lawyer:
> 1. A drink from Bill Cosby
> 2. JW in a dorm room
> 3. Hillary


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 13, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Things more trustworthy than an uga lawyer:
> 1. A drink from Bill Cosby
> 2. JW in a dorm room
> 3. Hillary



lol.


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 14, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Things more trustworthy than an uga lawyer:
> 1. A drink from Bill Cosby
> 2. JW in a dorm room
> 3. Hillary
> ...



Edited for relevancy.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2016)

It's the new style at FSU (Free Shoes University) and it is all the rage!

.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 15, 2016)

Folks, while I enjoy a good word slangin' as good as anyone, we were getting close to personal attacks.  I've cleaned this thread up.  Carry on with bashing the school, the players and the coaches, just not each other.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Noles Suck!



This!!^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This!!^^



daily nolefansux


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



go noles incarcerated.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> It's the new style at FSU (Free Shoes University) and it is all the rage!
> 
> .



yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2016)

Daily Dog and Bamasux


----------



## maker4life (Mar 15, 2016)

Truth be told, we're all idiots for getting wrapped up in a bunch of college kids and their game.

Dawgssux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 15, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Truth be told, we're all idiots for getting wrapped up in a bunch of college kids and their game.
> 
> Dawgssux




You got that right.....What the heck is wrong with us?








But at least Fsu and Bama's kids win championships.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Folks, while I enjoy a good word slangin' as good as anyone, we were getting close to personal attacks.  I've cleaned this thread up.  Carry on with bashing the school, the players and the coaches, just not each other.



what did slayer do now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what did slayer do now



I haven't done anything..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what did slayer do now




Never can tell with Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never can tell with Slayer



gotta wonder about people who turkey hunt, at night, with spears.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> gotta wonder about people who turkey hunt, at night, with spears.



You forgot "out of season".. Although, if they would just open a Fall season I wouldn't be illegal when killing them from my deer stand..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2016)

daily nolesux.


----------

